# Gathering hand tools



## WoodsmanWoodworker (Sep 15, 2010)

I have a list of 3 books. I want only the best one that gives detail on what woodworking hand tools there are for me to choose from and what they do. I have many projects in mind that i want to do. To name a few… a connect 4, chair, cutting board, wood flutes, and wood rings.

Woodworker hand tools – rick peters
Hand tools – Aldren Watson
Hand tool essentails – popular woodworking mag.
Maybe one i missed and is better then the other 3.
thanks for your help


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Suggestion*

You might get a response if you asked the question directly, which handtools to get, rather than which book. Unless someone has read the books you list, it would be difficult to recommend it/them.  bill
This thread may be of interest: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/getting-into-hand-tools-5486/


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

This thread will give you some idea. The last page is fairly complete.












 





.
.


----------



## woodduck99 (Jan 5, 2010)

"Restoring, Tuning, and Using Classic Woodworking Tools" by Michael Dunbar.

He makes Windsor chairs by hand and this book is great if you are serious about hand tools.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This book on joinery is great*

It goes hand in hand with hand tools.....:laughing: bill
http://store.taunton.com/onlinestor...ed-guide-to-joinery-gary-rogowski-070535.html


----------

